# mp3 Dateien mit Wavelab verändern



## Stefan Kessels (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da eine Frage, in der Suchfunktion habe ich leider nix gefunden,

und zwar habe ich aus einem Lied einen Ausschnitt herausgeschnitten um diesen als Hintergrund Datei auf meiner HP laufen zu lassen.

Allerdings hört sich dies ziemlich Sch... an da die Datei mitten aus dem Lied stammt.

So möchte ich die Datei mit Wavelab (Vers. 3) so bearbeiten, dass diese am Ende wie immer leiser wird. Habe auch in der Wavelab Hilfe nix gefunden.

Um Hilfe wäre ich sehr erfreut.

mfg

Stefan Kessels


----------



## lg-king (23. März 2004)

*wavelab*

also bei version 4 geht das so :

datei öffnen, wave anklicken und dann unten bei dateityp mp3 auswählen.

hoffe bei der 3er version ist nicht viel anders.


----------



## musica (25. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan!
Diese Funktion nennt sich "Ausblenden" - einfach den gewünschten Bereich am Ende der Datei markieren und den Wert für Ausblenden auf 0 setzen, dann wird im gewünschten Bereich, langsam die Lautsärke auf 0 ausgeblendet  - siehe in der Hilfe-Datei von WaveLab unter "Ausblenden"
mfg
Johannes


----------



## Stefan Kessels (25. März 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, vielen Dank!

mfg

Stefan Kessels


----------

